# Clayton Mortuary - July 2015



## mockingbird (Jul 10, 2015)

This place I promised myself if in the area I would pop in, alas this is what I did....

Its been awhile since I posted anything, an to be honest with work and trips like every week here an there, im finding it rather difficult to suffice time to do reports anymore, which is a shame but I shall spend a day doing so eventually.

So this place? I knew what to expect like many of you here, the freezers being the main highlight aswel as those small details you notice, but it was a rather nice way to spend an hour or more walking about gone 9 at night. I did get a little "mortuary happy" inside here by that I mean the body freezers kept getting my attention... and its been awhile since I had been inside one, so my camera went a little overboard, some places just put a smile on your face I guess.

A small part of me wishes I went into the main hospital but it really did not look interesting compared to inside here...

On wards with the photos 


IMGP1106


IMGP1102


IMGP1093


IMGP1086


IMGP1059


IMGP1051


IMGP1049


IMGP1036


IMGP1033


IMGP1030


IMGP1019


IMGP1018


IMGP1003


IMGP1001


IMGP0980


IMGP0982


IMGP0998


IMGP0991


IMGP0974


IMGP0910


IMGP1063


I do have alot more reports to do, so when I finally get round to it, I promise the next one will be tonnes better! 

_Thanks in advance folks for looking! - Mockingbird!_


----------



## Rubex (Jul 10, 2015)

What a place I love it!


----------



## krela (Jul 10, 2015)

Looking forward to when you get a day or two off.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 10, 2015)

Awesome as always


----------



## mookster (Jul 10, 2015)

You're right the mortuary is the best bit, the main building is utterly trashed and home to numerous dodgy people.


----------



## smiler (Jul 10, 2015)

Liked the pic of the dock plant growing in the sink, nice to see something alive I hope you get a free day soon, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 10, 2015)

The freezers are pretty special but as ever its the small details that you capture that make this an amazing set.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 10, 2015)

very nice indeed


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone! much appreciated


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2015)

Absolutely stunning images as usual! Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## Potter (Jul 18, 2015)

There really is something fascinating about these places. Great work.


----------



## vanburen (Jul 28, 2015)

Cracking set of pics from a small but good explore.


----------



## Dani1978 (Jul 29, 2015)

These are fab especially img1036 great stuff!


----------

